# Gleammachine-Ferrari Challenge Stradale.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Today took me over to South London to detail this rather nice 360 Challenge Stradale.

On first inspection it was clear it was well looked after and maintained so after a chat, a nice cup of tea and a doughnut I made a start.

*Befores*



















Firstly pre-soaked with a citrus pre-wash and rinsed,
Alloys & Calipers treated with bilberry through a foam nozzle and various brushes which was light work due to the ceramic discs,
Vehicle foamed x2,










Washed via the TBM, [email protected] sponges and Zaino Z7 shampoo,
Dried with plush drying towels,
Clayed with Megs LT and Zaino clay,

Engine bay dried and wiped down carbon areas and glass with LT,
Stainless steel and exhaust tail pipes polished with Britemax 2 part metal polish and sealant,



















Tyres dressed with Zaino Z16 and alloys sealed with Poorboys sealant,

*Pre-correction*



















Just in time for it to start raining so moved in to what can only be described as a stunning garage with excellent lighting,

Overall defects were very light with mainly some marring and washmarks,










These were removed with 3M extra-fine on a megs polishing pad via the metabo,
Defects removed leaving only the odd RDS which were too deep to remove without compromising the clearcoat,
An Ipa wipedown given to remove any greasy residue followed by a coat of SV Best of Show,
Glass and trim cleaned,
Opti-seal applied to mesh vents and diffuser and a final wipedown with Zaino Z8.

Due to the weather outside all finished photo's were taken in the garage and with the ultra bright lights they are some crazy reflections so some came out better than others.

*Results*


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ace work. Love his Garage too! :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmmmmm very nice, love the reflections :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work

Nice set up too


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

WOW!!! I love that! :argie:

Great write up and lovely results :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work, very rare to see a CS that isn't red.

The car looks stunning in the afters!


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

What a garage! I want one :drool:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Excellent work, very rare to see a CS that isn't red.


Made a very pleasant change too and the colour suits it very well.:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks a cracker! :thumb::thumb: superb work!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Great work Rob, what a stunning car and garage


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

gorgeous colour for that car, and looks stunning afterwards :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh man, another one of my fave cars and a top garage too!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking great Rob, loving the race deck flooring!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

oh yes that is awesome love the colour and that garage-amazing


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Made it home eventually then

You know i said earlier i wasn't too keen on 360's well in that colour i might just be persuaded to change my mind :lol:

Top stuff matey :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful car and cracking work as usual sir :thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful car in a classy understated colour!!!

Not sure about the number plate slogans though......"who needs viagra?"


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Arun said:


> Beautiful car in a classy understated colour!!!
> 
> Not sure about the number plate slogans though......"who needs viagra?"


Think it's associated to a forum name?


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Think it's associated to a forum name?


Ah ok!

I can't talk, anyway, the plates on my old car said "Rally Slags do it sideways"


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work, car, garage... There is one of those in the same colour for sale near me. It has the stripe on the bonnet though. They sound awesome.


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice work, and certainly looks good in 
that colour.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Yum! :doublesho


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

In the name of all that is fair and just, why can't I win the f*****g lottery !

Great work on a gorgeous car, Rob ! :thumb:


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

cheers Rob, top work, car looks a stunner and i'll be taking it to brighton on sunday 'if' the weather is nice.... oh and regarding my plate slogan, it always gets a laugh...


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Stunning work, lovely car with some superb reflection shots, awesome :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Lovely work on a lovely car in a lovely garage:thumb:

Does anyone else think that all those stickers on the windscreen look terrible though, or is that just me?:lol:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Rob, nice car, shame about the colour, lol


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Does anyone else think that all those stickers on the windscreen look terrible though, or is that just me?:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Stunning machine and a nice change to see one in another colour - fantastic work by you as well, although not keen on those checkered graphics you applied down the sides...oh wait a minute - they're reflections :doublesho Excellent job! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

I opened this up expecting to see a red one with the stripes. That colour is stunning and a quality job as always, turning it from a head turner to a jaw dropper.


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

This detail is "Supernatural" :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice reflections! 

Love the garage too, hehe 

Cracking work!


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning Work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

another excellent job Rob:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic work!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Really nice work Rob, lovely place to work too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always thanks for the kind comments and much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Now thats a nice car and lovely garage. Top work, you are right, there are some crazy Zaino reflections going on there. How do you rate the Zaino Z-16 Tyre dressing?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Now thats a nice car and lovely garage. Top work, you are right, there are some crazy Zaino reflections going on there. How do you rate the Zaino Z-16 Tyre dressing?


Cheers Tim, I really like the Z16 was a bit unsure at first as it seems not to add much to the tyres in the way of finish but after a while they do deepen,2 coats work best for me in the way of finish I want to achieve and very little product is needed on the applicator so cost effective to.:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Spot on work there mate


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Tim, I really like the Z16 was a bit unsure at first as it seems not to add much to the tyres in the way of finish but after a while they do deepen,2 coats work best for me in the way of finish I want to achieve and very little product is needed on the applicator so cost effective to.:thumb:


can confrim this, i thought they didnt look like they had been dressed once done, but after todays run they still look wet!!
amazing!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Car looks fantastic, good to see you got the car done Dean :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic reflections


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

d8ean said:


> can confrim this, i thought they didnt look like they had been dressed once done, but after todays run they still look wet!!
> amazing!


Glad you got the good weather to take it out Dean.:thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

amazin car, deadly work


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

some more pics from the day!
a few could do with 'detailing'....
http://img4011.photobox.co.uk/70272...563183e1caa66271ba3b5ca47180eb8664cdd5bda.jpg


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning!! awesome colour, just stunning all round!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great work, great car, great garage, great thread lol. Such a car, nicest sounding car ive ever heard! nice work


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful car. Garage looks great too. And nice work on everything, got that muffler nice and polished.


----------



## mike137 (Mar 14, 2008)

that is one awesome color for a ferrari, top work


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome garage, even more awesome ferrari, jealous doesnt cut in

Amazing reflections by the way, dont think ive seen anything like the reflections Z8 gives elsehwere. VXRmarcs Type R he posted the other day was similar

out of this world


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers guys, didn't think this beauty would re-surface, much appreciated.

Rob.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great stuff. i love CS's and especially ones that aren't red!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice...... missed this first time around..

I know Dean keeps the car looking lovely, it gets enough attention! I would be interested how much marring was caused due to washing though .

So do detailers talk down the damage on DW owners cars? GazW was very polite about the condition of our Freelanders paint!


Cheers

PaulN


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

muffler was off last week, completely machine polishe now including the hard to clean edges.... may get some pics up at some point

the marring wasn't much but it was taking the depth of the shine away - hard to photograph but could be seen under my halogen lights


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Nice...... missed this first time around..
> 
> I know Dean keeps the car looking lovely, it gets enough attention! I would be interested how much marring was caused due to washing though .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments Paul,

The marring and wash marks were only light but enough to take away the clarity and depth of the paint, over a matter of time if the vehicles washed say weekly then some defects are always going to be put back into the paint, it doesn't matter how good you are, it's how you limit them that matters ie, 2 bucket method, pre-wash, foam etc. Most of my clients have some form of maintenance plan or I would recommend the best procedures if they wished to look after it themselves and this enables any marks on the paint to be dealt with accordingly before they get to severe.

Wouldn't talk down the defects on anyones car, the before pictures usually speak volumes, I always ask the client if a write up's OK beforehand, if they wanted me to be discreet then of course but haven't been asked to date.
In regards to Deans car he had looked after it very well and all credit to him, but he justed wanted a little more from the finish.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

d8ean said:


> muffler was off last week, completely machine polishe now including the hard to clean edges.... may get some pics up at some point
> 
> the marring wasn't much but it was taking the depth of the shine away - hard to photograph but could be seen under my halogen lights


Hi Dean, good to see your gorgeous ferrari's re-surfaced again.:thumb:

Look forward to the pictures of the Muffler, a real stand out feature on the car.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Top job Rob! I agree the colour looks great, especially with the cream leather. 

Those reflections are mental. Makes for some cool photos though.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rare, colour, Love the car.


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

shes still gleaming - quick pic of the foaming and some others!
























and all shiny again!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Loving the number plate Dean :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

mmm lovely :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

my dream car, although mine would be in red with the white stripe 

awesome work and an awesome dean, i am in envy  :argie::argie::argie:

Daniel


----------

